

Little Big Details - coderdude
http://littlebigdetails.com/

======
dclaysmith
The real value in this site is not "what UI/UX details can I copy" but "how
can I (re)think things to add this level of usability to my work". It's a
_way_ of thinking that you need to adopt.

------
prezjordan
Love this blog. Surprised it hasn't been posted before.

~~~
bmelton
It has.

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=http%3A%2F%...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=http%3A%2F%2Flittlebigdetails.com%2F)

~~~
jyap
I thought that wasn't possible?

~~~
abraham
There is a time period where URLs can not be reposted. Once that time has
expired they can be posted again.

------
Gring
Interestig. There is another blog that is strikingly similar in scope:
<http://finerthings.in/web/>

------
Produce
If you want to develop your lateral thinking, don't read crap like this and
put yourself in isolation instead. Solitude breeds creativity, not reading
about other peoples' creativity.

~~~
clarky07
While thinking outside the box is certainly useful, I think Jobs "great
artists steal" though is also very important here.

There are lots of great things that have come about from people improving on
others ideas. The car was a huge improvement over the horse, but lots of
different people since then have made important improvements.

As Android interfaces have pretty much universally been worse than iPhone
counterparts, I'm all for people copying something that improves them and
improves the overall quality of the store.

~~~
kaolinite
Jobs..? You mean Pablo Picasso, right?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Jobs attributed it to Picasso, but there's no record that Picasso ever said
such a thing.

T.S. Eliot did write something like it:

 _"One of the surest tests [of the superiority or inferiority of a poet] is
the way in which a poet borrows. Immature poets imitate; mature poets steal;
bad poets deface what they take, and good poets make it into something better,
or at least something different. The good poet welds his theft into a whole of
feeling which is unique, utterly different than that from which it is torn;
the bad poet throws it into something which has no cohesion. A good poet will
usually borrow from authors remote in time, or alien in language, or diverse
in interest."_

That quote was subsequently used in a biography of Picasso by John Richardson.
Maybe that's how Jobs came to remember it as a quote by Picasso.

[http://nancyprager.wordpress.com/2007/05/08/good-poets-
borro...](http://nancyprager.wordpress.com/2007/05/08/good-poets-borrow-great-
poets-steal/)

Hence, it seems like Jobs' version "Good artists copy, great artists steal"
was an original.

